# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  MoonLight Systems

## Gary R

Do Moonlights play an important role in the lives of corals, fish and creatures in our aquariums.
Well i got myself some the other day and installed them in the lid of my marine tank.
over the next few days i will let you all know what i think of them, in the wild the moon plays a big part with the natural lunar cycles, these moonlights are trying to recreat this, upto now i think this is a good addition to my aquarium.
the set i went for comes with two blue tubes and a muti voltage transformer so that you can dim them to any settings you like.

well like i said i will post over the next few days my findings and if anyone else do have moonlighting systems let us know

Regards Gary

----------


## Gary R

Well first night not much to report as i fell asleep before the lighting changed over to them  :roflmao:  

lets see what tonight brings.

----------


## Anne

Have some red bull !!! 

Ps mine are brill  :Smile:

----------

